# New Feeder



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a new feeder I designed and built for my new loft.

The body










Pipe Hangers


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The roof covers the feeder from being soiled and flips around to keep the bird off.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I did experiments with the birds through out the design stage.
Without the cover.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

With the cover. No birds over the feeder.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I put the pan under it to see how much would be kicked out and there was o kicked out, they dropped a few but could pick them up. I waist a lot of feed because of the slat floors. I think I will keep the pan under my feeders, should solve that problem. They really like eating out of this feeder.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts - another well designed feeder. It looks great and works well as you can plainly see. One could make it longer if need be to acommondate a large flock. Great job. Yours in sport - Nick


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is awesome. May I use the idea? What diameter pipe is that? how big were the holes you drilled?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure, The pipe is 4" the holes are 2 1/8" The caps are test caps. an aluminum arrow cut with tubing cutters.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

where did you buy the test caps?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Everything was bought at lowes, except the metal wire which I had and the spinning top that was a piece of plastic cut from a old organizer drawer then bent by heating with a hair dryer over the edge of a board. Its fastened to the arrow with plastic tie straps. The legs are glued to the pipe with pvc cement and the upright piece is left over from cutting the legs off and bolted through one of the holes with a small bolt. Rubber chair caps finish off the legs.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Shady


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

aarongreen123 said:


> Thanks Shady


Your Welcome


----------



## zapper123 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this! I really needed an idea !  I hope I dont have troubles making the holes


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What I did is use a hole saw. I cut a piece of plastic first to get the hole piece. Then all you have to do is draw a line at the top and place the hole piece on and mark the pipe through the center bit hole on the piece. Then just drill a small hole at each mark, use this hole to start your hole saw. The holes are 1" apart at the top so make a line down the center of the pipe and measure 1/2" each side of that and make a line those lines will be the top of the holes then just space the holes, but leave enough at the ends for the legs. Hope this helps.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great idea !!! I'll take 10 of them, lol


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

That's one awesome feeder hope you won't mind me sharing your Idea I'll make sure you get credit for it!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

orock said:


> That's one awesome feeder hope you won't mind me sharing your Idea I'll make sure you get credit for it!


No go right ahead, when you put stuff on here it is shared.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You are brilliant! Another great contribution to the hobby. Do you have a name for it? We need to make sure credit is given for a gift like this.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> You are brilliant! Another great contribution to the hobby. Do you have a name for it? We need to make sure credit is given for a gift like this.


I guess we will just call it the pipe feeder. You could make the pipe longer and put it through the wall with a cap on it and feed from outside.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

You know, Shady, I'm often jealous of what you do. You must have a decent shop to work all these designs out of. I'm still working on mine, but can't seem to get my wife to commit to getting rid of a bunch of stuff so I have the space to do more. It's like working with power tools in a closet.  Do you have pics of your shop?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

wyllm said:


> You know, Shady, I'm often jealous of what you do. You must have a decent shop to work all these designs out of. I'm still working on mine, but can't seem to get my wife to commit to getting rid of a bunch of stuff so I have the space to do more. It's like working with power tools in a closet.  Do you have pics of your shop?


I don't have much of a shop. I use my basement for my Taxidermy business and working on other things. It's nothing special just an old basement. If you noticed in some of the pic I have had my table saw and chop saw sitting out in the side yard since last spring, covered with plastic. I just uncover them when I need them, it keeps a lot of dust out of the shop. I have to bring them in tomorrow before the snow tomorrow night. I made a garage that was on one side of the basement my show room. Everything is junked up, I don't do much Taxidermy anymore. Its hard to take pic down there but here it is. My wife does let me have the whole basement.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I have space. It's just not well utilized because of all the stuff I really want to get rid of or organize better. Twill be a good winter project. I equate it to one of those picture puzzles where you move the pieces around until you get the picture right. In order to find something, I have to move the pieces around and they keep getting moved for whatever thing I'm looking for. I know that sounds complanatory.

What I really want to do is drag it out onto the driveway, then go in and build the shelving where I want it and put everything, neatly into its place while getting rid of stuff along the way. THEN, I can feel a whole lot less cluttered.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

My god you are an Artist! I dated a Girl decades ago who was able to do it, and her father was one full time. It is a real Art. your work looks amazing.
LOL. I have left my table saw out 24/7/365. for the last 6 years, I use it more than I ever have.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I had thought about doing something similar with wood and plexi, but have been too cheap to buy me a hole saw.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Great idea shady. Since we are on the topic of feeders I was hoping you could help me with a question. I feed my breeders in their widowhood boxes and get tons of spilling. I using the feeders that hook on the best front. Do you happen to know of any affordable feeder cups with lids that cover the back end, or perhaps any ideas to fix the problem?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Are they the cups that hook and hang on the outside of the fronts a pic would be good, I will try to com up with an idea for you.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks shady. Yeah I use them on the plastic widowhood fronts. Thank you very much. I appreciate it. I tried to attach two pictures. Hope it works.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Two options I came up with 
Make a new cup


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Fix the old on

Cut a plastic container and hot melt it to the bottom of your feeder.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow so easy to come up with, yet so difficult for me lol. i like the idea and will try to implement it, plus getting it to hang to the nest front. Shouldnt be too difficult, I can take the wire from the cups, or even use a metal hanger. Thank you very much.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> Wow so easy to come up with, yet so difficult for me lol. i like the idea and will try to implement it, plus getting it to hang to the nest front. Shouldnt be too difficult, I can take the wire from the cups, or even use a metal hanger. Thank you very much.


Your welcome, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you Shady, I hope so too. I now have to find time to get around to the store and purchase some containers to make this. but I will keep you informed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your welcome, Water bottles would work.


----------



## vmj83459 (Dec 15, 2014)

more pictures now?


----------

